# Web gallery installation location for Windows 7



## theturninggate (Oct 20, 2009)

Does anyone know the location web engines should be installed to on Windows 7? I'd like to update my documentation with the correct path, but don't know where the Web Galleries folder should be located, as I am not a Windows user.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 21, 2009)

Should be the same as Vista Matt. My W7 final is due to arrive later today so I'll double check it.


----------



## theturninggate (Oct 27, 2009)

Nice. Thanks Victoria.


----------



## sbdresner (Nov 2, 2009)

What if we never had Vista?

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## sbdresner (Nov 2, 2009)

C:\Users\"Name"\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom


----------



## Studio2401 (Jan 20, 2010)

This is correct, but if I remember well, there were more locations for adding add-ons etc.
If I am correct, then would it make sense to standardise and move the "old" extra stuff to the same directory as mentioned above ?

Same issue with PSE, btw.


----------

